# Compritas de Perfumes (Chile) video.



## Ryu Dilong (Jan 14, 2013)

Hola a [email protected]!

  	Yo soy extranjera pero vivo en Chile y tengo mi canal de belleza/maquillaje y hace poco hice un video de perfumes que me compre en Chile y tambien de los que me gustan mucho y que son mis favoritos.

  	Tenemos gustos parecidos? Conoces estos productos?

  	Cuales tu # 1 perfumo??? O marca preferida???


----------

